# What's Your Worst Christmas Present?



## tjohnson (Dec 29, 2011)

About 10 years ago, my Mother-In-Law bought me a "Man Purse"

OMG!!!!!

Can you imagine this 240 lb. guy showing up to the job site with a "Man Purse"?

When I opened it, my Wife gave me "The Look", so I had to suck it up and say "Thank You"

What's Your Worst Christmas Present Story?

Todd


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Dec 29, 2011)

My mother-in-law bought me a digital bathroom scale....uhhh are you giving me a hint or what!  Like I don't know I am overweight!!!


----------



## tom c (Dec 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> OMG!!!!!
> 
> Can you imagine this 240 lb. guy showing up to the job site with a "Man Purse"?
> 
> When I opened it, my Wife gave me "The Look", so I had to suck it up and say "Thank You"










Now that is funny.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

My worst was when my one son said Dad i'm getting deployed to Iraq.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> About 10 years ago, my Mother-In-Law bought me a "Man Purse"
> 
> OMG!!!!!
> 
> ...




That has got to be the winner!


----------



## steve nellett (Dec 30, 2011)

My ex-wife gave me a die cast Lamborghini Diablo and a dog one year,

right before she asked me to move out,

and kept the dog....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

One more Todd and you will lose your MAN CARD. I do believe however Rick's son saying that he's going to Iraq was by far the worst news thou. We got that one time and your heart drops right out of your /my chest. Now I don't think I could even come near either of them fro sure. but the man purse still is making me chuckle


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2011)

BUMP For a Laugh


----------



## miamirick (Dec 30, 2011)

cant beat nepas

but my buddy broke a leg around midnight  had a great time finding an open vet hospital on christmas eve   got back home around three in the morning   gonna be in a cast for 8 weeks







she is not a happy camper!


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 30, 2011)

The worst ever that I received wasn't recent.

4th or 5th grade gift exchange in school, 1970 or 1971.

The price limit was low, maybe a couple dollars. But back then you could get a lot for $2.00!

My Dad had bought a box at an auction that had about 50 Newton's Cradle's in it.

I had THE most rockin' gift for the exchange that year!!!!!! EVERYONE wanted to draw my number.

Other kids had also came up with pretty cool gifts..... Softballs, softball bats, roller skates (used but still good), etc.

The names/numbers combinations were kept secret until everyone had drawn to keep the suspense up as to who was getting what from whom and then names were drawn randomly to receive your gift as well so no one knew who was going up next.........

I drew #13.

My deskmate looked at it and just said "bummer about the unlucky 13".

My name was the very last drawn to receive my gift.

I got an Emmett Kelly coloring book and a box of 4 crayons. I hated clowns.

Half of the pictures had already been colored or scribbled over. Seriously, a used coloring book? I hated clowns!

The crayons were the junk wax crayons that barely made a mark at all on paper. Did i mention my dislike of clowns?

I got a sucky gift, I got to listen to the mean spirited taunts the rest of the day about said sucky gift, and I had to sit staring at a frowning depressed freaking clown all day!!!!!!!!!

I was sadder than Emmett Kelly looked.

Can I get an amen for [email protected]%&*$ a bunch of clowns?

I was traumatized by that Christmas gift exchange, but I hardly EVER think about it now...... except around Christmas!

Dunno if they were so poor that they couldn't afford anything of if Mom and Dad thought it would be a HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! GREAT GAG GIFT for junior to take to school.

I'm not crying.... some smoke got in my eyes.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2011)

Clowns Do Kinda Look Creepy to me Too!

TJ


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 30, 2011)

That was cruel.

Hilarious! but cruel.


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

Todd it wasnt a man purse it was a european shoulder bag....

I got coal once


----------

